# Elismerés díjazás nélkül



## franknagy

Mit szoktatok arra mondani, hogyha valaki kap egy oklevelet, dicséretet, plecsnit 0 Ft jutalommal körítve?


----------



## francisgranada

Kitüntették az illetőt.


----------



## franknagy

*Forró kézszorítást és nemzetiszínű mosolyt* kapott az kitüntetés mellé.


----------

